# Problem mit Remote Desktop



## herbertthaler (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

ich habe seit kurzem das Problem das ich mich auf meinem Domäincontroller nicht mehr via Remote Desktop anmelden kann.
Es erscheint zwar ein Fenster jedoch nur mit leeren Hintergrund. Das Anmeldefenster erscheint nicht und ich kann deshalb keine Remotesitzung starten.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke Herbert


----------



## xCondoRx (5. Oktober 2004)

Ist der DC als Terminalserver konfiguriert?


----------



## herbertthaler (6. Oktober 2004)

Nein

Ich verwende nur den Verwaltungsmodus.


----------



## Jantz (6. Oktober 2004)

Hast du vielleicht eine Firewall aufgespielt oder das sp2 ?

Mfg


----------



## herbertthaler (6. Oktober 2004)

weder noch

mir ist keine Veränderung am Server bekannt.

MFG


----------



## testomat (3. November 2004)

Hallo

konntest Du das Problem lösen? Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem, weiß aber inzwischen, dass es vom Einwahlprovider (IP-Adress-Bereich ?) abhängig ist und nur auftritt wenn ein Router die Einwahl übernimmt und nicht der PC direkt einwählt.

Problem-Einwahlprovider ist Vianetworks.

Gruß


----------

